# The ill advised restroom trip



## the almost married man (Nov 30, 2014)

So my fiance texts me from where her humble house where her 9 year old was giving her hell. I am the step father but unfortunately I am unable to be in the presence of my step son right this moment. She tells me via text that he gets no allowance because of his attitude. She is livid (as much context as I can gather from the text message) She texts for me to call her so she can vent which I applaud her for doing because I taught her that. However, I had gone to the bathroom. She was upset and texted 2 more times stating " are you serious" Call me!!!" . then she writes " you know what. Nevamind. Don't call." I ignore what she writes and call her and say I was in the bathroom. My bad. I'm on the phone now and listening. She says" I need to be able to rely on you. " I say "because I went to the bathroom. How does that sound? in a very calm voice.
"I don't feel like talking right now. I'll talk to you later" We both hang up.

Now tell me guys, is a female's headscrews loose when they get mad or is it something I'm missing?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

the almost married man said:


> Now tell me guys, is a female's headscrews loose when they get mad or is it something I'm missing?



Not females in general. THAT female..... ya.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hell hath no fury like that of a woman whose husband is in the bathroom.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

the almost married man said:


> She is livid (as much context as I can gather from the text message) She texts for me to call her so she can vent which I applaud her for doing because I taught her that. However, I had gone to the bathroom. She was upset and texted 2 more times stating " are you serious" Call me!!!" . then she writes " you know what. Nevamind. Don't call." I ignore what she writes and call her and say I was in the bathroom. My bad. I'm on the phone now and listening. She says" I need to be able to rely on you. " I say "because I went to the bathroom. How does that sound? in a very calm voice.
> "I don't feel like talking right now. I'll talk to you later" We both hang up.
> 
> Now tell me guys, is a female's headscrews loose when they get mad or is it something I'm missing?


 She just let you know that she has no respect for you as person. When she says jump, you are suppose to jump and not ask questions, no matter how unreasonable her demands are. In her mind, it is all about her. Your needs, including the most basic of needs, do not matter to her even a little bit. This is suppose to be the new love time of your relationship. This will not get better with time. In fact, odds are that it will get worse over time.

Do not marry this person. If you do marry her, you will be the one with the screw loose. You have now been warned.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with the other guys... HUGE warning flag. Ignore at your peril... 

C


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

That's not even the biggest red flag here. 

How does a 9 year old give their mother hell? And who needs to call and rant about their 9 year old to the point that's a skill that has to be learned?

I mean who runs that house, the fiance, or the 9 year old?

Because that sounds like hell house in the making.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

the almost married man, 

Does she do stuff like this often?

Why can you not see her son right now?

What did the son do that she as so upset about?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You could have texted back, on the toilet, acoustics are bad, call you Ina few, hang on sweetheart... Sheeshe! Was that so hard?

But, it also sounds like your fiancé is a tad controlling and absurd.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Hell hath no fury like that of a woman whose husband is in the bathroom.


Shut up dual bag!

:rofl: 
That's my new line with my H! We both cracked up watching those dog house videos!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> You could have texted back, on the toilet, acoustics are bad, call you Ina few, hang on sweetheart... Sheeshe! Was that so hard?
> 
> But, it also sounds like your fiancé is a tad controlling and absurd.


Maybe he did not have his cell in the bathroom with him.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

The title to this thread should be changed from "The ill advised restroom trip" to "The ill advised trip down the aisle".


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

no one thinks in their right mind when they angry. That's why I try to stay calm and listen to wisdom.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Shut up dual bag!
> 
> :rofl:
> That's my new line with my H! We both cracked up watching those dog house videos!


Aren't those honest, er, funny?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, if there isn't a follow up post that tells us she calmed down shortly there after and apologized for her moment of "crazy" then definitely something to think about.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

She should no longer be your fiance. She has so little respect for you, by making her relationship problems with her son, your problem. This situation will not get better, and the opportunity to run is now. Do you want to be on her leash like that for long?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

the almost married man said:


> Now tell me guys, is a female's headscrews loose when they get mad or is it something I'm missing?


You're not missing anything. Well, maybe the fact that you shouldn't marry her. This is a huge red flag. She's very controlling. If you can't even go to the damn bathroom without her blowing up your phone, you're gonna have a drama-filled life with her. YIKES.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> But, it also sounds like your fiancé is a turd controlling and absurd.


Fixed that for you.


----------

